# Time for a new Sony camera.



## BobHelms (Sep 25, 2013)

Hello, I'm a newbie here. I looking for advice, opinions or good old fashioned expertise on a new Sony cameras. I have a DSC-S75. I take an occasional friends & family snap shot and it does a very good job. I use it mostly for close up work. Inside stereo equipment, printed circuit boards and the like. It does an excellent job. However it is getting old and the the display is starting to go away. I would like recommendations on a moderately (>$500) priced camera that does all the neat things the DSC-S75 does. Mostly I use macro mode, timer, and built in flash. The view finder is nice but I probably could get by without one if I could see through the display. Thanks in advance for any help you can offer.
Bob Helms


----------



## minicoop1985 (Sep 25, 2013)

Here's the question: are you looking for something like a DSLR, or more something like a point-and-shoot? If you're torn between the two, I've heard good things about the Alpha a3000, kind of a combination of both. The NEX series seems promising too.


----------



## BobHelms (Sep 25, 2013)

I never thought of it as a DSLR or a point and shoot. I guess it is more like the DSLR. I power it up, put it in macro mode, wait on it to get focused, and take the shot. Never planned on using any additional lenses for normal or closeup. Had not heard about the a3000, I'll look it over. Thanks.
Bob Helms


----------



## brunerww (Sep 25, 2013)

Hi Bob and welcome to the forum!  The A3000 is a great camera for $398, but its kit lens only focuses down to 250cm, so you'd have to buy a $278 30mm f3.5 macro lens for closeup work down to 2.4cm.

You may want to look at something that is closer to being a successor to your DSC-S75.

The $377 Sony HX50V focuses down to 5cm, has a flash and a self-timer and will do everything you need it to do - and it will cost you less than buying into an interchangeable lens system.

Hope this is helpful,

Bill


----------



## 114florida (Sep 28, 2013)

Hi Bob, welcome to the forum. Buy a high quality camera.


----------



## dsiglin (Sep 28, 2013)

Because you are doing mostly macro that means you want a nice manual focus dedicated macro lens. Your best bang for your buck is to buy a Nex 5t (or if you don't mind used and want to save money a Nex 5n / 5r). This will give you an articulating screen you can flip up to better see low angle macro work (nice to have it in case) and the camera has focus peaking which highlights what is in focus, critical for macro work. Plus you can easily magnify the area you want to make sure is in focus by tapping it on the screen (touch screen). If you got the Nex 5t you can buy a nice Canon FD macro lens or a nice macro lens from any other brand. After you have bought the lens you can buy an adapter that about $12. In the end it would be a fairly cheap way to get excellent macro performance.

I do wonder what kind of magnification you are getting with your current camera. "Macro mode" on any camera is probably not even 1:4 magnification. Can you post some example photos? If you just need 1:4 you can get a $30 SIgma Miniwide lens.


----------



## usayit (Sep 28, 2013)

Does it have to be Sony?

If non-DSLR or Interchangeable lens type, the Panasonic FZ200 has earned good feedback from those looking for a do-it-all bridge camera/super zoom.... especially those that need long telephoto with a fast f/2.8 constant lens in a relatively compact package.  It focuses down to 1cm according to the spec sheet.   A quick google search for "fz200 macro" you will find some samples that seem pretty good.

Re: FZ200 Macro: Panasonic Compact Camera Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review

Re: FZ200 Macro: Panasonic Compact Camera Talk Forum: Digital Photography Review


Of course, I generally prefer a DSLR or ILC with a dedicated macro lens.. but its understandable that its not an option for everyone.


----------



## Tinderbox (UK) (Sep 28, 2013)

How about the new mirror-less Sony NEX-6, i have been looking at that camera myself.

John.


----------



## brunerww (Sep 28, 2013)

I don't want to speak for Bob, but I recommended Sonys at around the $500 price point because that's what I think he was asking for.

I agree that the Panasonic FZ200 or the $748 (body only) Sony NEX-6 (plus a $278 macro lens) would be better than the cameras I recommended - but I didn't think either camera fits the criteria in his original post.

Cheers,

Bill


----------

